# Estroboscopio DMX 1500W salta la luz



## soir11 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hola, tengo un Estromboscopio DMX modelo velleman DVP1500ST.
cuando lo enchufo salta la luz (me salta los PIA y el ICP), soy nobato y no entiendo mucho del tema, estoy aprendiendo.
Lo e abierto y y si desenchufo el cable de fase no salta la luz, y si desconecto solo el neutro tampoco salta. Salta cuando estan los dos conectados.
¿Podria ser del transformador?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cyrax (Jun 12, 2013)

Compañero soir11, primero debes descartar que el problema sea solo del DMX que este en corto, para eso conéctalo en otro sitio diferente a tu casa, porque son 1500W y si tienes algo mal conectado en tu casa se dispara de inmediato el ICP y los PIA, revisa que ninguna caja metálica de los tomacorrientes de tu casa no este haciendo contacto con el neutro, porque las cajas solo deben ir conectadas solo al polo a tierra, cuando el neutro hace contacto con la caja y polo a tierra de algún Tomacorriente, al ser conectado cualquier aparato que sea de gran potencia deja sin luz la casa cuando se puentea el polo a tierra con el neutro, muchas veces es porque hay algo mal instalado en las casas y se dispara al mismo tiempo el PIA y el ICP, también puede ser por falta de capacidad en Amperios en los PIA, pero como te digo descarta primero que el problema solo sea Scandlight 1500W DMX Strobe , porque este posee su Fusible y si hay algo mal o un corto en el DMX se funde


----------



## soir11 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cyrax dijo:


> Compañero soir11, primero debes descartar que el problema sea solo del DMX que este en corto, para eso conéctalo en otro sitio diferente a tu casa, porque son 1500W y si tienes algo mal conectado en tu casa se dispara de inmediato el ICP y los PIA, revisa que ninguna caja metálica de los tomacorrientes de tu casa no este haciendo contacto con el neutro, porque las cajas solo deben ir conectadas solo al polo a tierra, cuando el neutro hace contacto con la caja y polo a tierra de algún Tomacorriente, al ser conectado cualquier aparato que sea de gran potencia deja sin luz la casa cuando se puentea el polo a tierra con el neutro, muchas veces es porque hay algo mal instalado en las casas y se dispara al mismo tiempo el PIA y el ICP, también puede ser por falta de capacidad en Amperios en los PIA, pero como te digo descarta primero que el problema solo sea Scandlight 1500W DMX Strobe , porque este posee su Fusible y si hay algo mal o un corto en el DMX se funde



hola, gracias por contestar, he tardado en contestar por que se me estropeo el ordenador y no he podido conectarme hasta hoy.
Ya he probado el estromboscopio en 2 sitios diferentes y me hace lo mismo.
y he probado en diferentes enchufes y desenchufando todo lo que hubiera enchufado y salta igual.
he medido las resistencias y hay dos que me dan malos valores, pero al dessoldarlas y volverlas a medir dan bien.
¿Que podria ser?
Puedo subir fotos si quereis.
Gracias


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 27, 2013)

hola compañero soir11  si puedes subir fotos detalladas y con buena definicion tanto del lado componentes como del lado de las pistas ..nos fijamos si es problema de la placa ...y vamos descartando posibles fallas....te recomiendo que sobre equipos de iluminacion publiques tus inquitudes en el siguiente sub-foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...as-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/#post116731..juan


----------



## soir11 (Jun 29, 2013)

He sacado estas fotos: 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gcdsodchc34p28q/SHCC3Suyac

Si conecto el marron solo, el ventilador que lleva funciona, y si conecto el azul solo tambien funciona, salta la luz cuando conecto el azul y el marron juntos.
El componente que he marcado en rojo en una foto, ¿es un fusible?¿Cual es el fusible si no?
Las soldaduras las veo bien.
¿Habria alguna dorma de probar el transformador si cuando lo enchufo salta la luz?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 29, 2013)

Primero desoldá y medí que esos dos componentes azul-celeste de arriba a la izquierda , no estén en corto.


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gcdsodchc34p28q/l9R5KhB1vY/DSC08338.JPGhttps://www.dropbox.com/sh/gcdsodchc34p28q/l9R5KhB1vY/DSC08338.JPG


----------



## soir11 (Jun 30, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero desoldá y medí que esos dos componentes azul-celeste de arriba a la izquierda , no estén en corto.
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gcdsodchc34p28q/l9R5KhB1vY/DSC08338.JPGhttps://www.dropbox.com/sh/gcdsodchc34p28q/l9R5KhB1vY/DSC08338.JPG



Gracias por contestar.
 ¿Como puedo medirlo? solo dispongo de un polimetro digital, en el componente pone 332m x1 400v y2 250v
No tengo mucha idea, estoy empezando en el mundillo de la electronica.
Gracias.

P.D.: Tengo que darle a citar para que os aparezca que he contestado, o solo con darle a responder vale?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2013)

No tiene que medir continuidad


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 30, 2013)

hola dosme y amigo soir11..... ¿¿¿¿¿¿ dosme....se refiere a estos marcado en rojo ?????......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2013)

Si , para empezar que mida esos Locodelafonola


----------



## soir11 (Jul 1, 2013)

Entonces estan en buen estado, no dan continuidad.
Que mas puede ser?
Gracias


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 1, 2013)

Que tension tienes en tu enchufe??
Que tensión es el equipo??

saludos


Juan Jose


----------



## endryc1 (Dic 2, 2013)

yo revisaria cuanto consume, yo tengo uno casero y se esfumo un fusible de 15A sin estar roto, en cada encendido del bombillo se consumen minimo 20 o 25 amperes, revisa esto


----------

